# Chili Shrimps



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

I got this recipe from a nice Lady in the market. It was good 

CHiLi SHRimps
 
Small Mild Chilis
Shrimp, cleaned
Butter
Olive Oil
Seasonings
Dried Seasoned Bread Crumbs
Mozzarella Cheese
 
Lightly season the Shrimp and Saute in Butter & Olive Oil until NOT QUITE done.
Slit open the chilis, remove seeds, Place a shrimp and some cheese inside the chili. 
Close the stuffed chili and Roll in Melted Butter and then Roll in Bread Crumbs.
Secure w/toothpick if necessary.
Bake on lightly oiled baking sheet (or foiL) at 400 degrees until Cheese is melted and Shrimp is done. (approx. 8-12 min.)
eat. smile.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 10, 2012)

Yum .. this sounds really good !


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sure does, sounds delicious!


----------

